# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Help! - inexperienced planner (me) - I need to plan 14 nights for girlfriend

## alexjben

Dear All.... We are flying into Amsterdam on the 9th of May 2015 and have tickets to get a night bus from Luxembourg to the Czech Republic on the 21st of May......
So I need to make a plan between these 2 dates....

Initially we are planning 2/3 nights in Amsterdam....

Then we want to hire a car...... I have a rough idea that after seeing Rotterdam/The Hague we will make our way to Belgium... Then finally Luxembourg....

I have never planned such a trip before and feel under pressure to show my girlfriend that I am more than capable of the logistic planning side.....

The more I search the internet the more confusing the planning seems to be....

Can anyone help?

perhaps suggest towns/villages to see and how many nights in each place...

also, we would like to spend some time (2/3 days) in countryside to relax a little....

Any suggestions on bed and breakfast/cheap hotels?

I know I am asking a lot but I would really appreciate your help.

thank you

Alex

----------

